
Show HN: HN Mail – Hacker News Tailored for You - desmonding
https://hnmail.io/
======
desmonding
Hello HN,

HN is a wonderful source of information which continues to inspire me to
explore and learn. Given tons of posts are created everyday, sometimes it
could be difficult to keep up with stories that I’m interested in, wouldn’t it
be great to be able to collect and digest stories regularly based on my own
interests? To solve this problem, I built a “smart” weekly newsletter service
which delivers HN content based on topics/keywords. I find it pretty useful to
me, so I want to share it with you guys who might have the same need.

Cheers, Desmond

